# electrolux fridge part



## guest (Mar 13, 2007)

electrolux electronic ignitor..
guys any body know where i can get one of these little babies,we tried somewhere who wants £60 with the postage..  
any help much appreciated....


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 13, 2007)

check ebay, sam


----------



## guest (Mar 13, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> check ebay, sam


hubby said he looked but i will have a gander,im more thorough   thanks hilly x


----------



## virgil (Mar 13, 2007)

Quick heads up for anyone searching online..... Electrolux are now apparently known as Dometic!


----------



## guest (Mar 13, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> Quick heads up for anyone searching online..... Electrolux are now apparently known as Dometic!


good o virg,come on guys im counting on ya


----------



## David & Ann (Mar 13, 2007)

*Electrolux Service (UK)*

Samm, I have an Electrolux Fridge. These are a few of the phone numbers listed in the hand book I have. I also have the addressses. Note:- My MH is a 1992 Dec: built. Possible things have changed since then. Anyways, still sending them over:-
Leeds: 0532 608511
Leicester: 0533 515131
Liverpool: 051 2541724
Birmingham: 021 3587076
Best of luck. Shout if you need thew addresses.


----------



## guest (Mar 13, 2007)

David & Ann said:
			
		

> Samm, I have an Electrolux Fridge. These are a few of the phone numbers listed in the hand book I have. I also have the addressses. Note:- My MH is a 1992 Dec: built. Possible things have changed since then. Anyways, still sending them over:-
> Leeds: 0532 608511
> Leicester: 0533 515131
> Liverpool: 051 2541724
> ...


wow thanks guys,1st class info will try them this week


----------



## Trevor (Mar 14, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> wow thanks guys,1st class info will try them this week


Got this from another site Sam hope it is of some good to you
try nl services. walton summit, bamber bridge, preston. lancashire. priced a similar unit up last week and it was £38


----------



## guest (Mar 14, 2007)

cheers trevor,have you got a contact number


----------



## Trevor (Mar 14, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> cheers trevor,have you got a contact number


Sorry Sam i dont but i have posted on the other site to try to find it for you.
This link below is a good site for info i am a member so if you want to 
you can take a look 
http://www.sbmcc.co.uk/


----------



## virgil (Mar 14, 2007)

Samm .... Try this website! 
http://www.soh.me.uk/


----------



## guest (Mar 14, 2007)

Trevor said:
			
		

> Sorry Sam i dont but i have posted on the other site to try to find it for you.
> This link below is a good site for info i am a member so if you want to
> you can take a look
> http://www.sbmcc.co.uk/


thanks trev,top man


----------



## guest (Mar 14, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> Samm .... Try this website!
> http://www.soh.me.uk/


tried virg....no luck but my eyes seeing double,too long on comp,prob take another look sat as iv got tons of overtime tomoz 'n' fri  thanks for info


----------



## virgil (Mar 15, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> tried virg....no luck



Here's hoping eh!


----------



## guest (Mar 15, 2007)

it is the unit 100 % as dave thought he would double check at cadwalladers  (haulage company) the guy checked if it was working,its not so at least we know for sure now


----------



## virgil (Mar 15, 2007)

Found a cheaper replacement yet?


----------



## guest (Mar 15, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> Found a cheaper replacement yet?


not had time to phone all,will try sat,we found a couple more around the same price so dave says about £1.30 between them


----------



## virgil (Mar 15, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> not had time to phone all,will try sat,we found a couple more around the same price so dave says about £1.30 between them



Near £60 seems a lot of hard earned dosh though!


----------



## guest (Mar 15, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> Near £60 seems a lot of hard earned dosh though!


i can think of better things to spend £60 on.......


----------



## virgil (Mar 15, 2007)

He wants to be careful where he sticks that gun!


----------



## guest (Mar 15, 2007)

right up his....................nose he he


----------



## virgil (Mar 15, 2007)

Is that a gay film Samm?


----------



## guest (Mar 15, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> Is that a gay film Samm?


you tell me ?? he he


----------



## virgil (Mar 15, 2007)

Certainly looks like it!


----------



## guest (Mar 22, 2007)

we have bought the automatic igniter unit....wait for it....at £26 a saving of £34..we bought it direct from "ASBRIDGE" in kent,TEL:01233 895200 from a guy called pete,he deals in ALL domestic electrical appliance parts for motorhomes & your home,this guy supplies the main dealers,so we made a huge saving,he was really nice & we said we would post his phone number on here so if you do use him for anything please say you were recommended by sam & dave from wildcamping,sammclouis x x


----------



## happybonzo (Mar 23, 2007)

Did NL Services in Preston not sort this out?


----------



## kell (Mar 23, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> we have bought the automatic igniter unit....wait for it....at £26 a saving of £34..we bought it direct from "ASBRIDGE" in kent,TEL:01233 895200 from a guy called pete,he deals in ALL domestic electrical appliance parts for motorhomes & your home,this guy supplies the main dealers,so we made a huge saving,he was really nice & we said we would post his phone number on here so if you do use him for anything please say you were recommended by sam & dave from wildcamping,sammclouis x x


Sounds like a good find and a phone number worth remembering Sam.
Would it be an idea to create a new sub-forum on this site where we could post the contact details of companies such as this.
This would be a great starting point for anyone looking for parts/services for their vans.


----------



## guest (Mar 25, 2007)

kell said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good find and a phone number worth remembering Sam.
> Would it be an idea to create a new sub-forum on this site where we could post the contact details of companies such as this.
> This would be a great starting point for anyone looking for parts/services for their vans.


fantastic idea kell,im sure if you put this forward to admin he will see its a great idea


----------



## guest (Mar 25, 2007)

happybonzo said:
			
		

> Did NL Services in Preston not sort this out?


i left it up to hubby to sort out phoning around & this guy was the cheapest


----------



## guest (Mar 25, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Have U got it working yet or R U waiting for parts???


all in perfect working order graham i am very pleased to report


----------



## guest (Mar 25, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Good  as u may need it at easter


thats why we got it done so quick....for the wine & beer he he  
only joking.......really


----------



## guest (Mar 25, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> No ur not!!!!!!!


me???? little innocent.......old me??? he he your getting to know me already he he


----------



## pete@ashbridge (Jul 17, 2007)

Hello, I am THE Pete from Ashbridge Domestic. Thanks for the advert and keep spreading the good name of Ashbridge Domestic.

It was a pleasure to help you.


----------



## guest (Jul 17, 2007)

*pete@ashbridge*

well pete with a service as good as the one you provided...well you deserved the recognition...hope you get some business from here as your prices were very competetive..sam & dave


----------

